# الاصل ... في الحريق



## الدكة (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هل الأصل في نظام الحريق : الانذار أو المكافحة ؟؟


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز الدكة إن الموضوعين مرتبطين بعضهما ببعض ، فمثلاً إذا حدث حريق ولم يتوفر نظام الإنذار للكشف عن الحريق فمن غير الممكن أن نكافح الحريق في الوقت المناسب وخاصة إن كان موقع الحريق لا يتواجد به أحد.
لذلك فإن الموضوعين مرتبطين مع بعضهما البعض.


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*نظام الحريق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شوف أخي العزيز هذا موضوع براي كبير ومهم جدا في منشاتنا جميعها .
وأسمح لي أن أعرج باختصار عليه :
أولا :
لابد من البداية من معرفة نوع المنشأة ودرجة أهميتها وطبيعة عملها مثل :
( خزانات تخزين مواد بترولية - مستودعات أخشاب - منشأة صناعية - مشفى - محطات توليد الطاقة - محطا ضخ مياه .... الخ ) .
ثانيا :
أختيار نظام الحريق المناسب للمنشأة المراد حمايتها من أخطار الحريق .
بعد ذلك يجب اختيار عناصر الأنذار عن الحريق والمناسبة لنوعية الحريق والتي تشمل مايلي :
1- الكواشف .
2- مقسم النذار.
3- عناصر الوصل بين مكونات النظام .
4- التغذية الكهربائية .
5- عناصر التنبيه .
ثالثا :
أنارة ممرات النجاة بواسطة أسهم ضوئية تعمل على التيار المستمر وبألوان مناسبة للرؤية بالوسط الدخاني عند حدوث الحريق .
هذا من ناحية النظام الواجب تنفيذه من أجل الحماية من أخطار الحرائق .
رابعا :
الأمور الوقائية الواجب أتباعها  ( درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج ) :
- صيانة النظام بشكل دوري مع تجريب النظام .
- عدم وجود مواد تساعد على الحرائق ( تنظيف المنشات من كل مايساهم بحدوث الحرائق من أخشاب - أوراق - قماش - مواد كيميائية قابلة للاشتعال .... ألخ ).
- توزيع أجهزة الأطفاء بمكان مدروس جيدا وبمتناول العاملين بالمنشأة مع أختيار النوع المناسب لنوع الحريق ( ماء - رغوي - غاز c02 - بودرة ) .
- أتباع العاملين لدورات أطفاء بالدفاع المدني .
- صيانة أجهزة الاطفاء من قبل أختصاصيين مع فتح سجلات نظامية بهذا الخصوص ووضع لصاقات على الأجهزة لمعرفة الصيانة القادمة لكل جهاز .
هذا ما أردت التحدث به باقتضاب وحسب معلوماتي والله ولي التوفيق .
أخيكم بالله م : أحمد الشهابي​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم:
الأصل في نظام الحريق المكافحة فهو الغاية
أما الانذار فهو الوسيلة للكشف حتى تتم المكافحة


----------



## sayed00 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوانى

كل عام وانتم بخير

نعم سؤال جيد -- لكن الاخوان ماقصرو فى الرد و جميعهم اصاب الهدف

شوف الموضوع كما قال الاخ احمد يتوقف على مدى احتمالية حدوث الحريق فى مكان ما - يعنى عملية دراسة مخاطر الحريق

بالرجوع الى متطلبات ال nfpa سوف تجد انها تحدد نوعية النظام حسب كل نوعية من الاماكن المراد حمايتها

و فى النهاية طالما كان القرار بأنظمة المكافحة وجد نظام الانذار

عيدكم مبارك


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الأصل فى الحريق هو المنع كما هو الحال مع مصادر الخطر الأخرى التى يمكن ان تؤثر على المنشآه 
و منع حدوثة يكون بأتخاذ كافه التدابير الوقائية التى تقى من حدوث الحريق بالقضاء / تقليل / منع مسبباته (الوقايه خير من العلاج Prevention is better than cure )  لذلك تحرص المنشآت الصناعية والغير صناعيه الكبرى التى تهتم بالسلامة المهنية على وجود خطة منع الحريق والتى تسمى Fire Prevention Plan "FPP" ولا تجد ما يسمى Firefighting Plan أو Fire Detection Plan مما سبق يتضح انه للتعامل الجيد مع الحريق يجب الاعداد الجيد والمسبق لمنعه قبل حدوثه وفى حاله حدوثه لا قدر الله فتهتم المنشآت بتوفير أنظمة لأكتشاف الحريق Detection والأنذار بحدوث حريق Alarm ثم أنظمة للمكافحة Fighting 


القضاء على مسببات الحريق :

منع التدخين الا فى أماكن محدده
تعليمات بعدم التحميل الزائد لمخارج الكهرباء 
تعليمات بعدم أستخدام توصيلات كهربية غير مؤمنة 
السيطره على الأعمال الساخنه (اللحام - التجليخ - القطع على الساخن - .... الخ من أعمال الـ Hot Work) 
النظافة والترتيب الجيد لاماكن العمل 
التخزين الجيد للمواد القابله للاشتعال
تخزين أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط 
........
.......
الخ 
والأهم مما سبق وحسب طبيعة المكان أستخدام مواد مؤخره للحريق كلما أمكن


----------

